# Ford F-150 can do?



## Pushnshove (Nov 26, 2004)

Just joined plowsite.com, if there are any experts out there to answer my question would sure appreciate it! I recently bought a 92 Ford f-150 v-8 4x4. I already have the plow set up from a 84 dodge snow commander (rest its soul) had cancer and couldnt do much any more. which I plan to modify and put it on the ford. Whats the story on the f-150? I mean can I plow with it and do I need extra springs put on it in the front, I mean coils I guess. Also once applied is it going to change the ride on it? I really dont have the cash right now to plow with a F- 250 or 350 and the truck is in pretty good shape and engine is sound. Would I need to put 2 batteries you think? Cause their predicting a bad one this year here in North Jersey. Thanks Pushnshove.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I do not want to rain on your parade but a F150 with TTB front end is not a good choice for a plow. Yes some use them but some of the major plow makers will not even support them either. They can be real hard on front tires and have some squirrley handling too. If you are serious about doing some serious plowing I would look for a better workhorse myself before you get too much tied up in it. (Old pre 79 F150 with solid front axles made fairly good plow trucks) How about a newer used Dodge to replace your old one as they have the same basic front axle as your 84 did.


----------



## Pushnshove (Nov 26, 2004)

*Thanks Tarkus*

Thanks for your suggestion, at this point dont have the time or cash to look for another truck.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Pushnshove said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, at this point dont have the time or cash to look for another truck.


Sorry but I tend to be conservative with someone elses truck and they are paying the bill for repair when I recommend something.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

You have a plow, you have a 4X4 vehicle, and you can make it work, put a plow on it. You may want to add dual batteries or upgrade the alternator if its not over 100 AMPS or so. Extra coils would stiffen the ride a little. Sure its not a 250, but if you make some upgrades to the front end like timbrens then you will be all set if you are smart about it. No reason to go out and buy a different truck just because it has a different front end. Plow companies would never have made a mount for it if it could not plow. It can plow so just do it.  
Good Luck :waving:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Timbrens do not make a F150 a F250 and trying to do so will shorten units life. It is better to be consevative with a F150 because they simply are not that good a platform to start with and some plow makers will not even support it either because of this. Be conservative as it is not as stout as that old Dadge was by any means no matter what you do to it. .


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> Timbrens do not make a F150 a F250 and trying to do so will shorten units life. It is better to be consevative with a F150 because they simply are not that good a platform to start with and some plow makers will not even support it either because of this. Be conservative as it is not as stout as that old Dadge was by any means no matter what you do to it. .


Of course no modification is going to make it a 250, but you don't *need* a 250 to plow. Timbrens will help so why make another comment about a good recomendation. He has the F-150, he has the plow, the timbrens will help with sag, why get another truck, just don't beat the piss out of it and it will be fine. Yes there are better trucks but he repeatedly said that he could not afford a bigger truck so forget it. What he has will work, why try to convice anyone otherwise. You don't have to be a doomsday seeker all the time, plenty of vehicles will handle a plow, not just the ones you like. Sorry for getting agitated, you say that your trying to save him preventable repairs, but the other end is if he gets himself convinced wrongly that he needs a new truck and goes out an buys one. He may only need to plow his own drive. Some trucks are better then others, but there is not a single reason why any 4X4 pu can't handle some kind of plow.

Pushnshove
How much plowing are you planning on doing?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus is just being a pain in the rear again. He likes to run up his post count. Sure he wants to be conservative with you and your vehicle but I don't know if he ever operated a plow with your suspension. I have 2 F150's with the D-44TTB front end. It works well. Granted it's not the greatest suspension in the world (in fact it's probably the worst) but it is fine for the rating of the truck. You just can't slam into piles and go balls out while plowing. Sure, you can plow comercially (which is what my 150 does) but you have to take some precautions. Put about 500 pounds of salt or sand in the back. Something to give you some counterweight. When you are traveling with the plow up, go easy over hard bumps and RR trax. Just simple precautions can make a world of difference.

Good luck and if you have any questions this is the place to ask.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

A f150 will handle a 7'5 plow just fine. I had two of them and plowed 140 accounts. Make sure you have plenty of air in the front tires and you should be just fine. :waving:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Tarkus is just being a pain in the rear again. He likes to run up his post count. Sure he wants to be conservative with you and your vehicle but I don't know if he ever operated a plow with your suspension. I have 2 F150's with the D-44TTB front end. It works well. Granted it's not the greatest suspension in the world (in fact it's probably the worst) but it is fine for the rating of the truck. You just can't slam into piles and go balls out while plowing. Sure, you can plow comercially (which is what my 150 does) but you have to take some precautions. Put about 500 pounds of salt or sand in the back. Something to give you some counterweight. When you are traveling with the plow up, go easy over hard bumps and RR trax. Just simple precautions can make a world of difference.
> 
> Good luck and if you have any questions this is the place to ask.


No Tarkus is just consevative and realistic with you are not. Old pre 79 F150 were good platforms but TTB ones are not no matter what you do to them they will still handle funny and eat the front tires up to. The were design for a good ride not load capacity or durabilty when overloaded. Personally I do not care for that in plow truck but maybe you do because you have lower standards too. Bigger is not always better on a light weight rig and espeacilly if you want it to last and not have to beef up the front spring to where it rides poorly wiith no plow at all. Keep it like and simple on those truck and you will have less problems down the road plain and simple.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Pushnshove said:


> Just joined plowsite.com, if there are any experts out there to answer my question would sure appreciate it! I recently bought a 92 Ford f-150 v-8 4x4. I already have the plow set up from a 84 dodge snow commander (rest its soul) had cancer and couldnt do much any more. which I plan to modify and put it on the ford. Whats the story on the f-150? I mean can I plow with it and do I need extra springs put on it in the front, I mean coils I guess. Also once applied is it going to change the ride on it? I really dont have the cash right now to plow with a F- 250 or 350 and the truck is in pretty good shape and engine is sound. Would I need to put 2 batteries you think? Cause their predicting a bad one this year here in North Jersey. Thanks Pushnshove.


You have not stated the weight of your plow for your 1/2 ton so I will state that you should not put a blade on your ford 1/2 ton heavier than 550 lbs. A 700-750 lb blade in my opinion is too heavy.We run a Blizzard 760LT on a 1/2 ton and works nice.


----------



## Pushnshove (Nov 26, 2004)

*All opinions are appreciated great and small.*

 Hey! I appreciate all your opinions, and I am so glad that I found this web site! I feel like this is a real family I never had thanks! (Just kidding.) but seriously, I found another truck today and let me know what all of you think on this truck, 91' Chevy, I think a V-8 and I think an auto, I am going to look at the truck tommorow its a 4x4 and has 112Ks and wants 2,950 Ks for it what do ya all think guys? Would it be doingable for a plow truck set up better than the Ford? I will let you know what model truck it is and all the details. Thanks Dany.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I've used a 93 F150 for 4 years now with no problems. I put in 2WD F250 front coil springs and it handles my 7&1/2' Fisher fine. Good luck and happy plowing!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

SIPLOWGUY said:


> I've used a 93 F150 for 4 years now with no problems. I put in 2WD F250 front coil springs and it handles my 7&1/2' Fisher fine. Good luck and happy plowing!


Smart move but not everyone is going to change springs and I doubt that the guy who started this thread will and if he did his ride during off season would suffer too from what he is used to.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus, why do you have your PM's and Email turned off?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Tarkus, why do you have your PM's and Email turned off?


I have nothing turned off in my settings, (I just rechecked them) it must be a admin thing because it is not me by purpose. WHen I try to send a PM too it say it is disabled or blocked too


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Tarkus said:


> Smart move but not everyone is going to change springs and I doubt that the guy who started this thread will and if he did his ride during off season would suffer too from what he is used to.


The F250 springs ride slightly firmer but still ride good. Besides, it is a truck. When I want a silky ride I drive my 79 Coupe DeVille!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

SIPLOWGUY said:


> The F250 springs ride slightly firmer but still ride good. Besides, it is a truck. When I want a silky ride I drive my 79 Coupe DeVille!


Yes what you like in a truck and I like or someone else does is a different matter. F150 do ride nice for a 4x4 and that is why the sag so much with a plow.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

you can plow with a ttb d44 1/2 ton without a prob. Just use common sense like stated above. I don't like any sag so i popped in some airbags for 60 bucks. Then just have air in them when i am going to use the ow, take it out whne i don't want it and it rides normal. 

Also ttb is used the F250 chassis from 80-96 and the only diff between the 44 version and the 50 version is the r&p and the brakes. The axle shafts neck down to the same size as the 44 where they go into the diff and out to the hubs. So saying not to use a plow on an f150 would be the same as saying no to a f250


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

But as memory serves me a D50 has D44 guts BUT, it has a stronger housing and stronger pivot points to. (and the housing carries the weight not the shafts) The D50 is kinda a HD 44. ALso a little know fact that solid D44's used in old fullsized Jeep trucks and fullsized old Cherokees had thicker stronger housings than Ford, Dodge and Chevy did it you are every looking for the strongest D44 front axles ever put in a OEM vehical. You do not get something for nothin here with a "beefed" up 150. It is still a F150


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

85F150 said:


> you can plow with a ttb d44 1/2 ton without a prob. Just use common sense like stated above. I don't like any sag so i popped in some airbags for 60 bucks. Then just have air in them when i am going to use the ow, take it out whne i don't want it and it rides normal.
> 
> Also ttb is used the F250 chassis from 80-96 and the only diff between the 44 version and the 50 version is the r&p and the brakes. The axle shafts neck down to the same size as the 44 where they go into the diff and out to the hubs. So saying not to use a plow on an f150 would be the same as saying no to a f250


Yes and no. Actually, the 150 is more or less the same as a 250 or 350. The difference is the 150 has coils up front and teh 250 has leafs. The 350 has leafs and a solid front axle. The coils are much weaker than the leafs because the 150 isn't rated as heavy as the 250 or 350. Other than that and the sizes of axles and spring ratings they are all essentially the same truck.

Darnit, put a plow on the blasted thing and get goin!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Yes and no. Actually, the 150 is more or less the same as a 250 or 350. The difference is the 150 has coils up front and teh 250 has leafs. The 350 has leafs and a solid front axle. The coils are much weaker than the leafs because the 150 isn't rated as heavy as the 250 or 350. Other than that and the sizes of axles and spring ratings they are all essentially the same truck.
> 
> Darnit, put a plow on the blasted thing and get goin!


Not really so. They use a D50 housing in the heavier models minimum which although they share most internal parts with a 44 that have a stronger housing and pivots points. (and that is what carries the weight) You by no means are getting the same front end with a F150 as with a 250 or greater TTB or solid axle.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus said:


> Not really so. They use a D50 housing in the heavier models minimum which although they share most internal parts with a 44 that have a stronger housing and pivots points. (and that is what carries the weight) You by no means are getting the same front end with a F150 as with a 250 or greater TTB or solid axle.


That is why they call it a D-44 and not a D-50. Plus, the internal components are different in a D-50. Also, the system is in a 4WD vehicle so in both vehicles the weight is carried by the spindles. Honestly, Tarkus. Ford is NOT where you want to cross paths with me. I am an ASE certified mechanic. I went to Wyoming Tech. In my spare time (which I have none) I build competition off road trucks for ARCA (American Rock Crawling Association). I know a thing or two about 4 wheel drive.

Another thing I didn't mention is the difference between Borg Warner the transfer cases. The 250 and 350 use the same larger t-case while the 150 is lighter duty.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

No the D50 uses 44 axles shafts and ring gear but the housing is different and that ball joints to. Long ago they used to put the same basic axle in 1/2 and 3/4 ton truck but those days are gone as they look to trim as much production cost and weight from a F150 as possible (because it has to be EPA MPG rated) that that weight comes out of axles and frame and anything else they can.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am almost certain you are thinking of the difference between the D-50TTB and the D-60 solid axle. The D-50 uses the D-60 steering knuckles. The D-50 ring gear is entirely different than a D-44 as well as the diff. I have both sitting in my garage and I have rebuilt many D-44TTB's to know the difference. I can't speak for the axle shafts but I do know the gears are entirely different.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok Ok. My F150 has held up fine, but remember I am the owner of this truck and I, (AND ONLY I) plow with it. I never push my truck past it's capabilities. In 4 years my plow has NEVER broke, and essentially neither has the truck. I attribute that to my thinking when I was 16 and worked all summer to save up enough money to buy my first car (a $250 1967 Dodge Coronet 500). I didn't race or beat on the car because when it broke, I had to fix it.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok on the ttb 50 and 44 the axle shaft is larger on the 50 but necks down at the r&p and the hubs to the size of a 44. That is why most people swap out the slip shaft on the 44 for a 50 just for the u-joint size because it is easy to snap the 44 one with larger tires. Also the beams (housings) are the same on the 50 and 44. The only diff is the 50 have a larger Ring gear. THe drop brackets where they attach have different mouting holes but i can't see the rearrangment of the holes making up for strength. also the d50 diff will bolt right up in place of a 44 diff, just like swapping a 9 inch rear. 

Also a 350 did NOT come with a solid axle from 80-85 at least it had th same crappy ttb in a f250, some had late 85 and some had them in 86. 92 the solid axle went to ball joints and not king pins of earlier year.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

85F150 said:


> Ok on the ttb 50 and 44 the axle shaft is larger on the 50 but necks down at the r&p and the hubs to the size of a 44. That is why most people swap out the slip shaft on the 44 for a 50 just for the u-joint size because it is easy to snap the 44 one with larger tires. Also the beams (housings) are the same on the 50 and 44. The only diff is the 50 have a larger Ring gear. THe drop brackets where they attach have different mouting holes but i can't see the rearrangment of the holes making up for strength. also the d50 diff will bolt right up in place of a 44 diff, just like swapping a 9 inch rear.
> 
> Also a 350 did NOT come with a solid axle from 80-85 at least it had th same crappy ttb in a f250, some had late 85 and some had them in 86. 92 the solid axle went to ball joints and not king pins of earlier year.


I think you are right about the 350 not having a solid axle from 80 to 85. I forgot about those years. Sorry


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

not a prob man, it is always good to learn new things.....it happens on an hourly basis for me.


----------

